

Embed the Chicken Scheme runtime into a FastCGI module hosted by Apache server - mdesroch

I just spent a few months hacking a web application handled by the Chicken Scheme runtime.
Just posting a link to the project page.
In the unlikely event you find anything useful there, please feel free to use it :)
http://mathieu-desrochers.github.io/Scheme-Experimentations/
======
X4
That's a really cool project dude!!

Apache is slow and FastCGI adds even more overhead. To speed it up you usually
tune the kernel, sysctl.conf, use SSDs add a nginx-caching proxy infront etc.
But this is usually overkill.

We know Chicken-Scheme is close to the speed of C. That's why I think that
creating a platform such as erlangonxen.org, an nginx module, or using a
development environment such as gwan.com would yield in much more performance
than anything you can get with Apache. But I understand that Apache is very
widespread and "easier" to setup.

hmm I didn't try it and don't know if it works, but maybe Chicken Scheme can
run on G-WAN without extra efforts. Worth a quick trial and error experiment
:) I believe that you can ask the author for adding that language, if it
doesn't already work out of the box. He has added support for many languages
so far and adding another language shouldn't be a problem except that it may
require patience.

~~~
mdesroch
Thanks for the G-WAN hint. Looking at their hello.c example, I could easily
translate my FastCGI integration to their API, and by doing so, port my
project to their web server.

[https://github.com/Mathieu-Desrochers/Scheme-
Experimentation...](https://github.com/Mathieu-Desrochers/Scheme-
Experimentations/blob/master/sources/infrastructure/http/main.c)

Definitely worth a try.

This is beauty of Chicken Scheme generating C code; integration with
everything is easy.

~~~
X4
Oh wow, this is smart. I forgot that it generates C code, hahah! :)

Well that'll be a lot easier that way. Glad that I could help a little. Ask me
if you have any questions, I've worked with many servers and your project is
very interesting.

